# Two section work bench



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all

This was a weekend project for me. Scott needed an electronic work bench for his room, and after our normal back and forth this is what was built.

In order to get it in his roon we had to build the table then the back/shelf section. These two sections have to be easily taken apart for future moving.

This put the table as a stand alone unit and the back bolts on with four screws, easy fix.

He required two plugs as well an overhead light, which we built into the back unit. The switch controls one electrical box and the lamp. The second plug has constant power.

I hope you enjoy!

John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job John! Very well engineered and designed. He should get many years of good use from that one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Nice work bench John and a good place for him to put his feet/shoes ,,build in foot stool thing 

I can almost see him with his knees up and leaning over the work bench...
on two legs of the stool...and rocking just a bit...to the music.. 


============


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, do you get visions BJ? Talk about functional John! Plans just come together naturally for you don't they? Great job!

Josh the Marine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

hahahahahahaha , well yes when it comes to kids ( boys) I have two of them  I always said, when they get a home I'm going over and put my feet and shoes on the coffee table and leave all the lights on and on and on etc....... Boys  


================


mountain monkey said:


> Lol, do you get visions BJ? Talk about functional John! Plans just come together naturally for you don't they? Great job!
> 
> Josh the Marine


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen, I just took a photo of the table in it's used state, "a war zone" he did not pick neat up from me.  

Bj I have actually seen him in the "working" mode and you called it pretty close.  Feet up hunch over, yes you called it.

Bob I think it was over-kill but I thought about a "real work bench" all it needs is a heavy top.  some day!!! Yup!

Josh, I look at what I can do as a gift,,,,, I admire other peoples abilities and their gifts. We all bring something to the party of life. I remember a cradle,,,,, right  

I thank you all
John


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, John, the cradle...Boy do I keep running into little problems. You know it's my first furniture project ever (I'm an outdoor construction pro) and what a learning experience. If hadn't become a part of this forum, I'd be done already and we'd all be pretty pleased, but I keep getting so many inspirations here that I'm forever changing my mind about every single little joint and angle. I want it to be worthy of posting here for you "old pros" to admire. You have inspired me once again though. Thank you.

Josh the Marine


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Josh, I look at things this way. 
If I had fun, if I learned, if I finished what I started, that is a good project. Many times I over think something and doubt "my" abilities to create what I see. To me it is like a road map and I will ask others to lend a helping hand to get me to my destination and what "I see". So I keep my idea but ask help getting there. 

This works for me. You have a fine day and looking forward to more of your build.

John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John nice bench. By the way is that a fire place in your shop. I didn't know that you had such a ritzy shop.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very imaginative John. I was wondering what the trough was for in the first pics. Very clever way to hold the parts bins.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning

Scott's room is what some would call a rec room (he does make it a wreck) We do not use the fire place, and this is where Scott has his drums, guitars, amps, TV, etc. He did so much work down there and was using the coffee table, end table etc for his work bench. 

We call it the electronic work shop now.  or drum room, or guitar room, or as the better half says "this is a messy room" clean it up. 

Have a great day, I am off to work.
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very nice construction job John but I do feel compelled to give you a little advice based on years of experience working on electronic benches, Fluorescent lights that close to ones eyes cause sight problems due to the flicker, sure on 60 Hz it's not as bad as our 50Hz but can and will cause problems, especially that Magi lamp with the magnifier, the fluor. is so close to ones eyes whilst examining a circuit board that not only did my own eyes suffer just months after buying one but I later found other technicians who also blamed these lights on rapid eye deterioration.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

John, thank you for sharing your project and pics with us. Great job! Paul


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry
The light bulb thing is always an issue, I should have a de-fuser over it. That would at least help a little. On my things to do list # 137, should get to it in say 2 year,,,,   On my mind and thanks for the caution.

Hi Paul
I post the pics to keep the "picture monsters" away. There the ones always asking for photos, I have never seen them bite anyone, but I am not going to be first   I like sharing and thanks for your comments. 

John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking bench and looks like he put it to work in short time! Nice work John!

Corey


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Great job. Looks nice.
jeff


----------

